# ECA making me hungry



## Bdub (Jan 7, 2012)

Been on home made stack for 12 days now.

Thought it was supposed to be suppressant.

But I find it's making me more hungry then before.

Unbearable at bed time, by time the caffeine has worn off.

Is this really due to the slight metabolism increase?

Thought it was only supposed to be about 5%.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

fk me last thing i want to do on ECA is eat lol

usually just want to run around like a loon


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Makes you more hungry? I take it and can't eat for about 5 hours lol.


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Try sibutramine mate, it"s a godsend. But do your research (it's bad if you have heart condition)


----------



## Bdub (Jan 7, 2012)

So I took couple weeks off, now on my second day of stack again and hungry has shot back up.

What's going on, why am I more hungry whilst taking eca.

Really struggling to keep calories down.

Any ideas?

DiggyV?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

have to say i tried it and had similar effects, im good at resisting everything, but the eca did make me feel like i was craving more, mebise the ehp getting me more active at the time and lifting a bit more making the body want more to recover, i dont know but it was a weird effect of it


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Are you keeping hydrated?


----------



## Bdub (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah drink plenty.

Only taking one dose as soon as I wake.

But just feel constantly hungry throughout the day

Can anyone link DiggyV into this thread, not sure how you do it.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

After an hour of taking ECA I don't want to eat anything for atleast 6 hours, you sure its ECA?


----------



## rfclee (May 12, 2013)

I don't feel it supresses my appetitie I just eat pritty much the same and get hungry around the same time even not on it.

I take -

baby aspirin 75mg

caffeine pill 200mg

1 x chesteze


----------



## Bdub (Jan 7, 2012)

ashmo said:


> After an hour of taking ECA I don't want to eat anything for atleast 6 hours, you sure its ECA?


Yeah

1x chesteze

1x aspirin

3x pro plus.

So today tried a second dose after lunch.

And I'm still more hungry!

At this rate I'm going to save taking it for when I start bulking again.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Are you hungry or maybe dehydrated?


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Sound fake, got ripped off my self last week with fake eca


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

jayDP said:


> Sound fake, got ripped off my self last week with fake eca


I believe he is making his own mate.


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Are you sure your E:C:A isn't out of whack. Because ECA making you hungry? That just doesn't sound right to me.

What else do you add to it?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Ok this is counter intuitive as ephedrine's action on the cell receptors normally shuts off people's appetite, to the point where I know some competitive guys that won't take it for this reason.

What time do yo take it and what have you eaten before taking it and also what was your last meal the day before?

To tag someone you put an @ in front of their username.


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

how much? 25mg ephedra knocks out my appetite cold.


----------



## Bdub (Jan 7, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Ok this is counter intuitive as ephedrine's action on the cell receptors normally shuts off people's appetite, to the point where I know some competitive guys that won't take it for this reason.
> 
> What time do yo take it and what have you eaten before taking it and also what was your last meal the day before?
> 
> To tag someone you put an @ in front of their username.


Ok the pro plus and aspirin are from boots so no issues with them.

Chesteze from amazon. Before they pulled it.

I certainly feel the hit of the stack half hour or so after I've taken it. So pretty sure all legitimate.

I normally take it first thing on waking, empty stomach.

And have breakfast shorty after.

I've taken amphetamines when I was younger and so know how it feels to suppresses your apatite.

Not going to take any today, so I can compare hunger.

Maybe it is bunk chesteze.

Something doesn't seem right.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

agentmrbean said:


> how much? 25mg ephedra knocks out my appetite cold.


Chesteze is 18mg Eph...


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Bdub said:


> Yeah
> 
> 1x chesteze
> 
> ...


1x chesteze is not enough.


----------

